# Anyone ever get sick from homemade yogurt?



## Aimee529

So I made my first yogurt the other day (using a clean crockpot with the lid on the entire time) and it turned out great! My daughter and I both ate some yesterday. Last night she had a low grade fever and today she threw up a lot. She seems to be doing much better after throwing up. I have been fine so far. The doctor said that roto virus was going around....but my mom keeps saying it might have been my yogurt. I was just wondering if any of y'all have ever gotten sick from homemade yogurt?


----------



## TexGardenGirl

I suppose it's theoretically possible - warm milk is an excellent bacterial culture medium - but I think the yogurt bacteria are supposed to inhibit other bacteria to a great extent. You still want to practice cleanliness but it sounds like you did that. I think the fact that you are fine, and the doctor said there's a rotavirus going around, points to the yogurt being innocent. 
I've never gotten sick from homemade yogurt, though I've only done it regularly for about 6 months. I'm usually not terribly clean about it, though. I use clean, but not sterilized tools, don't pasteurize my milk (it's store-bought pasteurized, but often not that fresh and I've even used the milk that was starting to smell funny with no problems)


----------



## Aimee529

That makes me feel better!! Thanks!!


----------



## allenwrench

Yeah, got little stomach issue from old homemade yogurt over 5 - 6 weeks old. Got some quarts of yogurts confused and lost track of how old they were. Now am more careful with labeling ages


----------



## linn

I doubt if it was your yogurt, porbably a virus, like the doctor said. You would have both probably gotten sick if was the yogurt. If you are worried about raw milk yogurt, pasteurize your milk first and when it is skin temp. add some yogurt starter or live culture yogurt from the store.


----------



## Aimee529

Thanks! I gave it a try again and so far so good! We must have just had a rash of stomach viruses going around!


----------



## julieq

We make yogurt weekly with our goats milk and haven't had any problems. But, there have been stomach viruses going around here in Southern Idaho and I'd certainly attribute it to that and not your yogurt. If nothing else, we expect our yogurt to help with stomach viruses.


----------



## HollyBearFarm

I also make homemade yogurt all the time, and the only bad I've ever had come of it is this:

Every once in a while, if the yogurt gets a little old, it can have a...how do I put this...detoxification effect.

Get it?


----------



## goatsareus

HollyBearFarm said:


> I also make homemade yogurt all the time, and the only bad I've ever had come of it is this:
> 
> Every once in a while, if the yogurt gets a little old, it can have a...how do I put this...*detoxification effect*.
> 
> Get it?



delicately put HBF!

I always heat my raw milk to 180*F before making any cultured product, such as yogurt or buttermilk, to decrease the opportunities of culturing any unwanted bacterias, that could have a detox effect. ... I am able to use/reuse the same yogurt and buttermilk culture an entire milking season this way.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

If it's not bubbly or slimey, it's probably ok.


----------



## Feral Nature

We have never gotten sick


----------

